# Help! Beretta guide rod is sticking out of gun 1/2" inch



## Keever1 (Oct 13, 2020)

A "friend" with experience said he could help with installing a guide rod laser into my Beretta 92X GR Centurion. After install, first cocking of the gun, the guide rod was poking out of the assembly 1/2" and the barrel assembly cannot be removed even after rotating the disassembly latch. The guide rod can be wiggled maximum of 1/32", it cannot be pushed back in in any position of the slide. I cannot get the gun apart to remove the new guide rod and replace with the original. Is there anything short of going to a gun smith I can do? (Pictures attached.)


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Being very specific, what laser is it? Make and model. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Keever1 (Oct 13, 2020)

VAMarine said:


> Being very specific, what laser is it? Make and model.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Just back from a gunsmith and problem is remedied. Cause of the problem was the wrong laser was actually sent for the Beretta. Thanks for expedient response.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Keever1 said:


> Just back from a gunsmith and problem is remedied. Cause of the problem was the wrong laser was actually sent for the Beretta. Thanks for expedient response.


Was figuring what that was. Guessing it was the unit for the full size?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had something similar happen years ago. I bought an aftermarket, steel guide rod. Somehow, the head of the guide rod must have been out of spec, because the guide rod slipped COMPLETELY inside of the recoil spring. 

As a result, the guide rod stuck out with the slide closed on the gun. And I too could not get the gun apart, or even get the slide to move.

I messed with it for like 30 min, and was pretty worried about it. But somehow, I finally got it apart. However, it ended up having a tiny chip in the frame in doing so. But I did it.

After that day, I have NEVER bought another aftermarket guide rod. I leave the factory polymer in every 92 I've ever gotten since that day... And, the polymer guide rod also needs no lubrication.

In your case - I understand you wanted the laser guide rod. And, I am glad you got it all worked out


----------

